# Pacific Orchid Exposition 2012- Part I



## Leo_5313 (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Leo_5313 (Feb 26, 2012)

This event was in San Francisco, CA from Feb 23 (pre-show event) to Feb 26, 2012.

A slideshow and bigger pictures can be viewed here:
http://www.iequatorial.com/pictures/


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice, especiallly the Kevin Porter. Thanks for posting.


----------



## paphreek (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks, Leo!


----------



## Ruli (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 27, 2012)

Very nice pics...! Interesting flowers too!


----------



## Dido (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice picts thanks for sahring with us


----------



## nikv (Feb 27, 2012)

I wished I could have made it, but I'm still dealing with my bronchitis. Looks like it was a great show!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the tour.


----------

